# How do I fix being right all the time



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

All of you would of love to hear that sweet sound of a well struck ball. The only problem is they were flying so far right you would think I was from Geelong, Austrailia throwing a BoomerangD) I've got to be opening the face of the driver. I need advice as to how to fix this. facing 45 degrees left I scare the heck out of people.


----------



## JeepKuntry (Jul 30, 2008)

I had similar issues. I'll tell you what I wasn't doing in tempo or correctly. My grip was a bit off, mainly my left hand. Backswing was fine, but my lower body wasn't keeping up with my upper body to impact. My arms were flexing instead of extending. Had a lesson the other day and left hitting the balls pretty darn straight. If you wanna try to hook the ball, on your downswing picture your left knuckles down (pointing to the ground) and follow through.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

JeepKuntry said:


> my lower body wasn't keeping up with my upper body to impact.


My partner saw me opening the face up but couldn't tell me why, if my body is not in snyc., which is most likely how do I check and straighten my grey headed self out.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

see if these help
Slice no more! Follow this guide to beat your banana ball | Golf Digest | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Maybe your tee was broken...LOL!:dunno:

You know as well as anyone that it could be any one of a zillion things that's causing the open face. It was happening to me early this season as well, and I saw something in Golf Digest that I tried next time out and it fixed my serious fade. I rotated my right hand, wrist, and thumb over the top of the grip so it made my thumb line up more evenly with the shaft. In other words I rotated my right wrist to the left, it seemed to help me keep the club head more square to the ball at impact. It at least did something to help as I'm much straighter with the driver. Good luck...always interesting when something pops up with one's mechanics and all of a sudden the ball is doing weird things.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Maybe your tee was broken...LOL!:dunno:
> 
> You know as well as anyone that it could be any one of a zillion things that's causing the open face. It was happening to me early this season as well, and I saw something in Golf Digest that I tried next time out and it fixed my serious fade. I rotated my right hand, wrist, and thumb over the top of the grip so it made my thumb line up more evenly with the shaft. In other words I rotated my right wrist to the left, it seemed to help me keep the club head more square to the ball at impact. It at least did something to help as I'm much straighter with the driver. Good luck...always interesting when something pops up with one's mechanics and all of a sudden the ball is doing weird things.
> 
> Buck


Thanks Buck: I like that "Maybe your Tee is Broken." well, something is broken and I think a video of my swing or another set of eyes will give the answer. every thing else was working well for me.
Bob


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a similar problem Bob I was slip the club in my hands on my down swing hence opening the face of the club and trying to send the ball in a full circle back to me just like a boomerang but it never quiet worked like that. Other then that and with out seeing your swing ???? Also just a quick note are you taking the head cover off?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I had a similar problem Bob I was slip the club in my hands on my down swing hence opening the face of the club and trying to send the ball in a full circle back to me just like a boomerang but it never quiet worked like that. Other then that and with out seeing your swing ???? Also just a quick note are you taking the head cover off?


It took you long enough to answer this post. I did cut the little bunny ears off but that didn't help:laugh:. I'm going to the range in the morning to video my swing. if I can't see what I'm doing from that, I'll roll the right wrist over more, then change the swing plane I may be too steep on the down swing outside to inside. should none of that work then I plead to momma to let me take a lesson. what did you do to tighten the grip


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Just kept practising and swing away I tighten up my grip a little but by no means is my swing perfect with my driver . It still slips sometimes. Sorry for taking so long to reply I haven't been online in a couple of days. let us know how you go at the range:thumbsup:


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

This is of course the biggest problem in golf. If you can' fix it for yourself right away, I would recommend a session with the local pro. 
2 things that may help, but I will stop there or this will turn into a novella:
You may be shifting your hips forward, rather than rotate them. This causes you to get trapped, keeping the clubface open and lagging through the impact area.
If you can't maintain a good grip on the club, go bigger. I play with the Lamkin Jumbo grips, since I have big hands. I noticed a really nice improvement in my ballstriking since going with a thicker grip.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I saw the title of the thread, "How do I keep from being right all the time?"... my first impression was to say, "GET MARRIED, you'll never be right again!"

Pushes and slices affect so much of the golfing population that I would challenge anyone to find a monthly golf magazine that doesn't have at least one tip in it about how to cure a case of the "rights."

You need to see your pro and discover one of the two general causes. Either you are slashing at the ball in a outside to in pattern causing the slice, or if you have a swing path that is on line or in to out, you have an open face causing a push. Have your pro figure out which it is and you will be on the road to recovery.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Trigger said:


> This is of course the biggest problem in golf. If you can' fix it for yourself right away, I would recommend a session with the local pro.
> 2 things that may help, but I will stop there or this will turn into a novella:
> You may be shifting your hips forward, rather than rotate them. This causes you to get trapped, keeping the clubface open and lagging through the impact area.
> If you can't maintain a good grip on the club, go bigger. I play with the Lamkin Jumbo grips, since I have big hands. I noticed a really nice improvement in my ballstriking since going with a thicker grip.


 I just reread your post. Bigger grips? I'll have my pro look at that too.

I videoed the swing yesterday and it appears that I'm all arms with little hip rotation. with irons ,this gets me, a very fluid swing. The problem I need to solve is taking the iron swing an making it the driver swing. I've got to get my senile old brain to put a little viva viagra in my tee shots


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> When I saw the title of the thread, "How do I keep from being right all the time?"... my first impression was to say, "GET MARRIED, you'll never be right again!"
> 
> Pushes and slices affect so much of the golfing population that I would challenge anyone to find a monthly golf magazine that doesn't have at least one tip in it about how to cure a case of the "rights."
> 
> You need to see your pro and discover one of the two general causes. Either you are slashing at the ball in a outside to in pattern causing the slice, or if you have a swing path that is on line or in to out, you have an open face causing a push. Have your pro figure out which it is and you will be on the road to recovery.


Dennis: She wasn't around me when I made the title and there are times I 've been thinking of getting rid of the Encyclopedia set and the internet.

Getting my pro to look at my swing is probably the best thing, but I'm lacking the $$$ from last month, it was like handing congress a blank check.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Dennis: She wasn't around me when I made the title and there are times I 've been thinking of getting rid of the Encyclopedia set and the internet.
> 
> Getting my pro to look at my swing is probably the best thing, but I'm lacking the $$$ from last month, it was like handing congress a blank check.



Writing blank checks sounds just like what I'm doing wih the wedding:laugh:. have you been making any progress with this yet bob?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Writing blank checks sounds just like what I'm doing wih the wedding:laugh:. have you been making any progress with this yet bob?


Ya like my political humor huh...or is it very little humor, but I've discovered a fly in the ointment. I'm all upper body and coming over the top with my swing which brings the club outside to in. I'm trying to kill the ball. when I'm doing this, so by just hitting the ball with less power I should straighten the drive out. easy isn't it


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't think larger grips would be the answer to stop slicing or pushing the ball to the right. Larger grips tend to restrict hand action, keeping one from getting through the ball as quickly and/or turning over the club into a closed position.

I have very large hands, 9.5" from the heel of my hand to the tip of my middle finger. I use a midsize grip to keep from hitting hooks, not that I still can't. It does cost me a bit of distance, but then distance has never been a big problem for me anyway.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*I didn't get divorced but I fixed being right all the time*

First let me tell you before you tell me;"Never try to fix a problem on the course." frustration sets in, but I did it and it took 8 embarassing holes to fix my swing. I was dropping the club behind me and compensating by coming over the top causing the slice.
I changed how far I brought the club back and started hitting straighter shots and getting the right presciption for the eyes helped in putting. so all in all I had a good day on the back 9.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I get that problem of to high a back swing from time to ime and it plays havoc with my game, balls seem to have a mind of their own when I swing like that. which is always fun...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I get that problem of to high a back swing from time to ime and it plays havoc with my game, balls seem to have a mind of their own when I swing like that. which is always fun...


Okay Luke I got my swing back, it was me trying to get that power. I went to what I feel is a 3/4 swing and I'm down the middle with good distance 225+yards. this gray headed mature guy is feeling good about his game again.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Okay Luke I got my swing back, it was me trying to get that power. I went to what I feel is a 3/4 swing and I'm down the middle with good distance 225+yards. this gray headed mature guy is feeling good about his game again.


Thats great to hear Bob. The swing never seems to work when you try and belt that little white ball to hell and back. I dont normally swing much over what a consider 3/4 either. It just works better that way.


----------

